# Just had her kittens now losing fur?



## tanningguru (Jul 7, 2009)

Last year a couple of young female cats decided to call our woods & backyard home(I live in the country). They both took a liking to my dogs and our weekend campfires. Well, they both became pregnant in May and both had kittens on June 27th....starting ON MY DOORMAT! I was able to get my travelling dog kennel out in time after the first 2 kittens were born and both mom's seemed to like alot better.

10 kittens in all..and they seem to be all doing well. But...

I noticed that a few days later one of the moms started shedding hair severely along her backbone...about a 4 inch length where there is minimal hair. Now this morning I found her by my door again and she is now missing hair down the middle of her tail as well.

I assumed at first it was just shedding because of the loss of weight of feeding those kittens or the extra heat/humidity we've been having but now I'm not so sure.

I'm in Minnesota, USA by the way.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

During pregnancy, the body goes into a grow, grow, grow mode, which includes the kittens. All of the hormones ramp up for growth. Ever notice how ppregnant women have gorgeous hair, thick and glossy?
The hormones change dramatically at delivery. Hair loss is often a side effect.

The pattern of hair loss isn't consistent with ringworm, unless the source was on a fence or something that she rubbed as she crawled under it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You can help her regrow her coat by making sure she is properly nourished while nursing her litter. Nursing queens should be fed a high quality kitten food (more nutrient-dense than adult cat food) and lots and lots of fresh water. Extra cat vitamins wouldn't hurt, either.

Be forewarned that the queens can and very likely will get pregnant again while nursing their current litters, and their babies can start making babies of their own as early as 6 mos of age. If you don't get everyone desexed, you're likely to be overrun with felines before the year's out.

Laurie


----------

